# quick colour Question- indigo bar x black check?



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

i have 1 little black hen...she is jet black all over but her shields have some checkering to her, is she a hetero-blue/black?
also i have an indigo cock bird similar to the one pictured. it has a washed out tail bar, indigo wing bars and plumb colourd head. Will the two paired together produce andalusian pigeons? as this is my aim! thnaks


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

im sure there are people that know more about me than colour genetics!?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm learning but at a guess I would say a het spread hen mated to a het indigo cock would produce 1/4 andalusian 1/4 blacks 1/4 indigo non spread and 1/4 non indigo non spread.

A **** spread hen paired to a het indigo would produce 1/2 andalusians and half blacks.

If the hen was **** spread and the cock was **** indigo all the babies would be andalusian. 

If you understand those equations then you understand dominant autosomal genes.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

thepigeonkey said:


> I'm learning but at a guess I would say a het spread hen mated to a het indigo cock would produce 1/4 andalusian 1/4 blacks 1/4 indigo non spread and 1/4 non indigo non spread.
> 
> A **** spread hen paired to a het indigo would produce 1/2 andalusians and half blacks.
> 
> ...


i understand that thank you! i just wasnt sure if i was correct in saying the hen was a het black. Also, how do you tell is an indigo is het or hom? i am new to this colour! i do have a black spread hen, but she is paired to a lavender to try and get more lavenders lol


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Wodin said:


> i understand that thank you! i just wasnt sure if i was correct in saying the hen was a het black. Also, how do you tell is an indigo is het or hom? i am new to this colour! i do have a black spread hen, but she is paired to a lavender to try and get more lavenders lol


I don't know if your correct saying the hen is het black either she could be ****.
A good way to tell if the cock is het or **** indigo is when you breed him...


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

i love how intricate the genetics get, but at the same time it drives me crazy trying to classify birds that have 1 or 2 characteristics that might put them in either box! thanks for you help, i wasnt sure if a homozygous indigo looked different in some way. Now i do have another indigo hen. Pairing an indigo bar to an indigo bar, would that just produce indigo bars? or does the double factor do something different aw leave the birds white with dark heads?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

do not think that is a black looks tpattern and the other bird need better pic of the whole bird


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

loftkeeper said:


> do not think that is a black looks tpattern and the other bird need better pic of the whole bird


this is what confuses me about it. The photo is a bad representation of her. She is jet back all over, head to toe, but with lighter chequring. her head,neck,keel,rump everything lese are all a darker deeper black then my other black spread hen-she has no hint of 'blue' or other shades on her apart from black-and the subtle markings, so i am unsure what to classify her as. the cock bird i am 100% sure is a indigo, bad picture sorry. i will try and get a better picture as the snow seems to lighten her slightly too.(also her iridescent feathers on the neck are what you would expect to see on a black pigeon)


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Wodin said:


> i love how intricate the genetics get, but at the same time it drives me crazy trying to classify birds that have 1 or 2 characteristics that might put them in either box! thanks for you help, i wasnt sure if a homozygous indigo looked different in some way. Now i do have another indigo hen. Pairing an indigo bar to an indigo bar, would that just produce indigo bars? or does the double factor do something different aw leave the birds white with dark heads?


Because Indigo is dominant autosomal (just like spread) if you pair a bird which is double dose of indigo to a bird which is non-indigo you will get all indigos (all hetro indigo)

If you pair a het indigo to a het indigo you will get 1/4 **** indigo 1/2 het indigo and 1/4 non-indigo


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

A white bird with black head is spread and **** indigo


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

thepigeonkey said:


> A white bird with black head is spread and **** indigo


thanks for clarifying! im not a huge fan of this look so i wont experiment with this i look fwd to seeing what is produced out of the pair, i have a real mixed bag this year, with extreme dilutes, indigos, lavenders, spreads, silvers, yellows, bronze, grizzles,rec-red, hetro blacks!!!!....dont get me started on eye colour sheeesh!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

are they all rollers?


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

yes, they are all Birmingham rollers! i also have 2 pairs of west of england tumblers i have had years, that is where my love of colour breeding comes from.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

this is the pair in question. the indigo cock bird showing the washed out tail bard, and the hen, which looks even more black that in the photos, but still has checks. I am hoping this pair will breed me at least 1 Australasian!!! she almost has a liqourice colour to her, under her wings has a slight brown hue.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

i want someone to tell me everything will be fine, and i will be inundated with andalusians...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

My guess is 1 in 4 birds will be andalusian.
Like I said before if the cock is homozygous indigo (and the hen is het spread) you will get half andalusians and half non-spread indigos.
If you breed 8 young and they are all andalusian the we would assume the hen is homozygous spread and the cock is **** indigo.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

thepigeonkey said:


> My guess is 1 in 4 birds will be andalusian.
> Like I said before if the cock is homozygous indigo (and the hen is het spread) you will get half andalusians and half non-spread indigos.
> If you breed 8 young and they are all andalusian the we would assume the hen is homozygous spread and the cock is **** indigo.


let the experiment begin! ill keep you updated then! thanks.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

This thread is a great one to learn autosomal and dominant genes. 
I like to know what I'm going to get and how to get it. There was a good thread about genetics a while back but it may have been closed down. It got a bit heated. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=62880&highlight=base+colours


----------

